# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Gardasee Donnerstag bis Sonntag (von Mnchen)

## matthias31

Hallo!

Hat jemand Lust an den Gardasee mitzukommen fr die 4 Tage verlngertes Wochenende?
Fahre von Mnchen aus und hab einen Platz frei im Auto.

Ich bin 21, Student, unkompliziert...

Wenn wer Lust hat kurz eine Mail an matthiassuttner@hotmail.com.

Gru
Matthias

----------

